# Buying Property



## oceanmen

I am looking for buying a house/land in HK. 
My preference is in Lantau island or Cheung Chau Island or Lamma
can anyone suggest a website or relaible real estate agency
I need to know the price ranges on those islands

thanks

oceanmen


----------



## Shindhyq

At these locations one really needs to pound the pavement and see the flats/houses and properties available for sale from the various agents. Agency websites in these areas are not too popular. In Discovery Bay and Tung Chung there are some of the bigger agencies like Centaline and Midland. But it seems the real areas you want are smaller independent agencies.


----------



## celia_mok

I would suggest you go to that place you want to live and drop down at those property firm at that island


----------

